# Wirless Shuttle Jog Wheel



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking around for a wireless shuttle jog wheel. Nothing too fancy, even something like the ShuttleXpress if it were wireless.

The second part to that is if their aren't many wireless ones, is there a way I can make a standard usb connection wireless via bluetooth? Not sure if adapters like that exist.

Thanks


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You might not like the lag that BT introduces. I'd stick with wired.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

There are a few wireless solutions that I've used over the years, but most are targeted at being full-on control surfaces for DAW's and not just jog wheels, but some do work for video as well. This is one that I own that works petty well (and can even do basic video app support for FCP)

Frontier Design Group - Tranzport

What are you wanting to use this for?


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

This is for use in a dailies session so that the person reviewing can go frame by frame if necessary and play/pause.

The wheel isn't necessary, mostly just a BT interface that can be assigned a few button functions


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a job for Quartz Composer + an Apple Remote to me ... as long as the playback machine can do IR (all modern macs aside from Mac Pro's can AFAIK) -- or some other video playback software that can do frame by frame and a bit of customization with remote buddy or something similar.


----------

